# New Holland skid loader glow plug



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Removing the glow plugs from my New Holland ls170 skid loader I broke one and it did not break completely off ..the top half of the the glow plug turns well the bottom of the half stay stationary in the head. Any suggestions


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

So just the glow element is stuck or are there threads stuck too? If just the heater tip, you can try to fire it up and hope compression pushes it out.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

8350HiTech said:


> So just the glow element is stuck or are there threads stuck too? If just the heater tip, you can try to fire it up and hope compression pushes it out.


If it doesn't come out soak it with PB blaster or similar for a few days then try again..

I sorta have a feeling the head maybe coming off...


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Have seen the heating element split and expand to the point that it won't physically fit back out of the hole. Not a good day. I got lucky and the pieces were small enough to fish out bit by bit without pulling the head. Wouldn't want to rely on that kind of luck everyday.

Mark


----------

